# More ways to use your "staples" and not get foundered!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Written by Christine Frazier

This is a post by Christine, Matt's sister with a knack for vegan baking. Today she's bringing us something not-so-sweet but just as valuable: five twists on that old vegetarian runner's standby, rice and beans.

Whether you're new to vegetarian cooking or just in a beans-&-rice rut, I've got five quick and delicious variations to keep you fueled without breaking the bank.
A Nutritional Match Made In Heaven

The amino acids in rice and beans come together to form a complete protein, making a simple way to get both complex carbs and protein in a single vegetarian meal. Throw in fantastic versatility at pennies per serving and you've got yourself not just the backbone of the vegetarian diet for runners, but also a universal staple food.

Learning to cook hearty vegetarian meals was a process for me. It started with just a "Meatless Monday" night that felt so good in my belly and my wallet that it evolved into meat just twice a week. Soon everyday was "Meatless Monday!"

At first I followed recipes to the letter, but soon I began to recognize patterns in regional flavor combinations. So today I'm here to share the tricks I learned about escalating ho-hum healthy food into nutritious ethnic cuisine.

I've got a standard five-ingredient framework to use for basic beans and rice, and then a five-ingredient update to represent whichever fare you desire: Indian, Mediterranean, Mexican, Asian, and even our local Baltimorean food.
Basic Beans and Rice Recipe with Five Variations

1 cup dry brown rice
1 can drained and rinsed beans, or 2 cups cooked
1 onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
1 tbsp vegetable oil

Cook the brown rice in a rice steamer or follow the directions here. Heat up the oil in a large pan over medium-high heat and fry the onion for 5 minutes. Add the garlic and fry for an additional 5 minutes. Stir in the beans and heat through. Add salt and pepper to taste. Serve with rice.
Indian Beans and Rice

indian beans and rice photo 300x225

You'll need chickpeas as the beans in the basic recipe, as well as:

1 tbsp curry powder
1/2 tsp cinnamon
1 can diced tomatoes with green chilies
a thumb-sized piece fresh ginger, minced
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro

Stir the curry powder and cinnamon into the chickpea and onion mixture. Fry for a minute, than add the ginger and tomatoes and their juices. Cook on medium-high heat for 5 minutes, until the tomatoes no longer taste raw. Stir the cilantro into the rice. Add salt and pepper to taste.

Feeling fancy? Serve with warm naan and a side of sliced mangoes.
Mediterranean Beans and Rice

mediterranean beans and rice photo 300x225

You'll need Great Northern White Beans in the basic recipe, as well as:

2 stalks chopped celery
1 small can (2.25 oz) black olives
juice of 1 lemon
1/3 cup fresh chopped parsley
2 tsp dry dill weed

Add the celery and olives to the bean and onion mixture and fry for a few minutes to soften. Stir in the lemon juice and parsley and heat through. Stir the dill into the rice. Add salt and pepper to taste.
Feeling fancy? Add a can of chopped artichoke hearts and serve with warm pita bread .
Mexican Beans and Rice

mexican beans and rice photo 300x225

You'll need Pinto Beans in the basic recipe, as well as:

2 tsp cumin
1 tsp chili powder
1 can diced tomatoes with green chilies, drained
juice of 1/2 a lime
1/4 cup fresh chopped cilantro

Stir the cumin and chili powder into the bean and onion mixture and fry for a minute to coat. Add the can of tomatoes and lime juice. Cook on medium-high heat for 5 minutes, until the tomatoes no longer taste raw. Stir the cilantro into the rice. Add salt and pepper to taste.
Feeling fancy? Serve with a side of sliced avocado and warm corn tortillas.
Asian Beans and Rice

asian beans and rice photo 300x228

You'll need adzuki beans or black beans in the basic recipe, as well as:

4 medium carrots, cut into thin strips
thumb size piece fresh ginger, minced
2 tbsp reduced-sodium soy sauce
small can (11 oz) mandarin oranges, juice reserved
1/2 tsp Chinese Five Spice

Fry the carrots and ginger with the bean and onion mixture for a few minutes until the carrots are cooked but still crunchy. Stir in the soy sauce and 2 tbsp of the reserved mandarin orange juice. Remove from heat and gently stir in mandarin orange slices. Mix the Chinese Five Spice with the Rice. Add salt and pepper to taste.
Feeling fancy? Throw in some chopped cabbage, thinly sliced green bell pepper, and mushrooms. Drizzle with hoisin sauce.
Baltimorean Beans and Rice

baltimorean beans and rice photo 300x225

You'll need Black-Eyed Peas as the beans in the basic recipe, as well as:

2 cups chopped kale
2 tsp cider vinegar
2 tsp vegan Worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup frozen corn, thawed
1 tsp Old Bay, or any Chesapeake-style seafood seasoning

Fry the kale with the bean and onion mixture for a few minutes until wilted. Add the cider vinegar, Worcestershire sauce, and corn, heat through. Sprinkle rice with the Old Bay seasoning. Add salt and pepper to taste.
Feeling fancy? Stir in some chopped yellow squash from the garden, and crack open an ice cold can of Natty Boh.

*Now for my favorites,notice hers are Vegan?Mine ain't. *

In a gallon kettle boil 3 cups of beans about half done and add 1/4 cup of diced red onion and a smoked ham hock and 1 cup of rice,continue to cook until the ham hock is tender, serve with corn bread fritters.

Next day bean cakes.
2 cups of cooked beans[SAVE THE BROTH!]
1-3 diced green onions.
2 eggs or equivalent in powder.
1 tea spoon of baking soda.
[Some like a couple of diced peppers,some don't.]
1/4 cup oil/shortening/lard
1/4 cup potato flakes or mashed potatoes.
Stir in bean broth until its the thickness of corn bread mix.

Deep fry like a pancake,serve with cold buttermilk.

Whole corn sweet fritters.
2 cups yellow non GMO corn meal.
1 can cream style corn.
1/4 cup cane sugar.
2 eggs.
fry in butter and serve with molasses or Maple syrup.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I love new recipes to try. :thankyou:


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Next day bean cakes and asian beans & rice both sound really great. Gonna give them a try. Thanks!


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anybody up for rice?

One of my favorites,I have no idea what to call it, is to cook rice 90% done and crack 4 eggs on top and poach them, serve with bacon or ham slice.

Another good one is cook two cups of rice half done, add two pouches of instant vegan vegetable soup and a chicken leg,cook until the leg is done.

One I want to try is three cups of soupy rice and a pouch of cheddar/broccoli soup.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Magus said:


> Anybody up for rice?
> 
> One I want to try is three cups of soupy rice and a pouch of cheddar/broccoli soup.


Leftover rice, cheddar broccoli soup, extra frozen or fresh broccoli, add chicken if you want. Cook like a casserole in the oven. We like to add buttered club crackers on top.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> add two pouches of instant vegan vegetable soup and a chicken leg


Nothing says efff-you vegans like tossing a chicken leg in their soup!


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

They all sound pretty good, thanks.


----------

